# Race for throne RP



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2019)

I would like to invite you to this unique setting. Throne in kingdom has no heir to inherit it and noble families are fighting each other to take over. One could compare it to Game of Thrones but it would not be correct. Let me give you a little inside of the history


Tercian Rada... what a fine kingdom for centuries ruled by Pacems, despite it's almost laughable territory... was turned into a self sustaining empire. Four founding noble families made their impact on the growth of culture... and economy. The beautiful arts and world famous wine brought the nation prestige, founded by aristocratic and beautiful Valois... The people which in time of need, founded the universities and orphanages while not losing a ducat due to their trading tradition, rooted and mastered through the centuries. The shield and sword of the nation with largely engraved Hohenzollern protected their land and people from any invaders. A surname of this powerful dynasty echoed through the battlefields on every gram of soil ever produced by the kingdom... what would be an empire, without an army? But where did the kingdom found the resources to sponsor it? In the snowy mountains of course and the treasures hidden in them. Resources for ages dug and redistributed through the oldest dynasty, the towering above all, loud and hard as mountains surrounding them. The Farnjall family cared about the land... not minding to drink few barrels of mead when the time was right.
Yet the time has come when the time of peace were over. During one cold night, the King Gustavus Pacem left the world, leaving the throne without a son or daughter to inherit. For a first time from centuries forcing regency council to take over... and the search of new heir begun. The most promising candidate would be from the inside of the borders... but throne was one and there were four families... Times of peace met their end, families wanted the throne. Completely forgetting that not that long ago they have worked together. Assimilating and partying with each other... but it is past, the conflict draws near... and other kingdoms will not stay idle. Will the families find the peace and understanding among each other like they did for so long... or will they destroy the opposition, leaving no one else in race for the throne? Let the time show... shall we?



If you are interested then please let me know.


RP has no strong plot, if you want to participate in politics then feel free to do so. If you just want to faf about with other players then feel free to do so too ^^

RP is 18+ though as it will most likely contain NSFW but no one will expect that from you.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 4, 2019)

Join this RP! It's a great plot, a great DM and there's great people (e.g. me) on it!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Join this RP! It's a great plot, a great DM and there's great people (e.g. me) on it!


Heh ^^
And more the merrier, population is really friendly and loyal so I invite everyone.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Arnak (Aug 4, 2019)

I'd join but I'm not confident enough in my rp abilities.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I'd join but I'm not confident enough in my rp abilities.


There is nothing to be insecure about mate, you can not go wrong there and if you are not confident anyway? You can come and train with us


----------



## Foxex (Aug 4, 2019)

I' d be down send me a PM


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## TalontheKobold (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds awesome :3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 5, 2019)

TalontheKobold said:


> Sounds awesome :3


Let me know if you want an invite


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 5, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Fortebx (Aug 7, 2019)

This seems interesting. May I join?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 7, 2019)

Fortebx said:


> This seems interesting. May I join?


Long time no see hun. The door is always open for you.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 7, 2019)

Bump


----------

